# 30 day shred (again :) )



## beth_terri

Does anyone fancy starting this with me again? I got to level 2 before quitting last time so need to do it again!! 

X


----------



## Aimee4311

Good luck! I've just started last week. Today is day 5!


----------



## LauraLu

What are your thoughts/opinions on this? Please please please give me the good/bad/ugly! Thanks!!!


----------



## Aimee4311

It's a good workout. It will make you sweat and make you sore! Lots of people have very good results with it, which is why I'm doing it. The bad part is that since you do 10 days at level 1, 10 days at level 2 and 10 days at level 3 it gets repetitive and slightly boring (at least to me!). Plus Jillian Michael's voice and sayings get somewhat annoying. What I'm going to do to keep it interesting is 3 days per level and keep alternating levels. :)


----------



## beth_terri

LauraLu said:


> What are your thoughts/opinions on this? Please please please give me the good/bad/ugly! Thanks!!!

You get really good fast results. 

It's only a 20 minute workout. 

A lot of people really struggle with some of the moves/weights (you need some hand weights), were as personally i didn't struggle with it. 

It gets repetitive as you do ten days of the same thing before moving up a level.

X


----------



## LauraLu

Thank you! What size weights do I need? I have 10 lb hand weights. Too much?


----------



## beth_terri

LauraLu said:


> Thank you! What size weights do I need? I have 10 lb hand weights. Too much?

It's just whatever weights your comfortable with! You have to squat, do chest raises, side lunges whilst raising them etc so you need to be able to manage that. She even says if you don't have any, use tins of beans lol. X


----------



## Kimmer

My 30 day Shred dvd is coming tomorrow morning, so tomorrow is my day 1! 

I've never tried anything like this before.. I'm making myself stick to it :haha:


----------



## daneuse27

Im doing it right now too. I thought I was supposed to stay on level 1 until I felt comfortable moving up, so I think Ive been on it too long. Its not leaving me sore anymore, so I think ill move to level 2 soon!


----------



## Aimee4311

Lauralu- I've been using 3 lb weights and am about to move up to 5 lbs. That doesn't seem like much until you're actually doing the moves!


----------



## detterose

I am halfway through level 2 but I do it every second day and her other videos in between as I get bored. I am still seeing results doing this :)


----------



## Kimmer

Just finished my first workout, and gosh.. it does really make you sweat! 

I feel so good after doing that, but after 30 minutes of boobs flapping all over the place, it's clear I need a sports bra! :haha:

How's everyone else doing?
:flower:


----------



## beth_terri

I was going to start tonight but I went to a class at the gym instead which is more intense so I might do it in the morning lol! Off to an insanity session at the gym tomorrow night :/ xx


----------



## Lydiarose

Sorry to thread crash hun but thought these might motivate im actually shocked myself!!

First few were about 2 weeks ago

second few are today after 6 days of shred!!
 



Attached Files:







2013-06-18 14.08.38.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 26









2013-06-18 14.07.27.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 26









2013-06-27 13.21.08.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 27









2013-06-27 13.21.27.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 28


----------



## beth_terri

Wow that's a transformation from just 6 days! Have you been eating healthily too? X


----------



## Lydiarose

yeah ive been doing weight watchers almost 2 weeks now hun,i did have alot of loose though im sure itll calm down now! xxxx


----------



## ILoveShoes

beth_terri said:


> I was going to start tonight but I went to a class at the gym instead which is more intense so I might do it in the morning lol! Off to an insanity session at the gym tomorrow night :/ xx

What was the Insanity session? Was it one of the actual Insanity workouts? That's cool.
I didn't know there were gym classes. They don't have them in any of the gyms I know.
xx


----------



## beth_terri

ILoveShoes said:


> beth_terri said:
> 
> 
> I was going to start tonight but I went to a class at the gym instead which is more intense so I might do it in the morning lol! Off to an insanity session at the gym tomorrow night :/ xx
> 
> What was the Insanity session? Was it one of the actual Insanity workouts? That's cool.
> I didn't know there were gym classes. They don't have them in any of the gyms I know.
> xxClick to expand...

They put the actual insanity DVD on so you do it without am instructor xx


----------



## ILoveShoes

beth_terri said:


> ILoveShoes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beth_terri said:
> 
> 
> I was going to start tonight but I went to a class at the gym instead which is more intense so I might do it in the morning lol! Off to an insanity session at the gym tomorrow night :/ xx
> 
> What was the Insanity session? Was it one of the actual Insanity
> workouts? That's cool.
> I didn't know there were gym classes. They don't have them in any of the gyms I know.
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> They put the actual insanity DVD on so you do it without am instructor xxClick to expand...

Ah, I see!
Thanks for explaining.
xx


----------



## suzib76

Lydiarose said:


> Sorry to thread crash hun but thought these might motivate im actually shocked myself!!
> 
> First few were about 2 weeks ago
> 
> second few are today after 6 days of shred!!

omg wow thats amazing results

i tried 30ds a few months back and i really struggled but with results like that i think i might give it another try


----------



## daneuse27

I just started level 2 tonight. I hate it! I hope it gets easier :( ugh..


----------



## // arcadia

I started this again yesterday.

I had done 10 days or so last year when I was 177 lbs and found it really hard going.

Now im 150 lbs and it seemed SO much easier!!

Really really have to stick to this and do all 30 days I get bored so easily though!

Good luck everyone xx


----------



## Scoobys mummy

Can I ask is it exactly the same for 10 days? Is the YouTube video the same as the DVD (being a cheapness lol)


----------



## beth_terri

Scoobys mummy said:


> Can I ask is it exactly the same for 10 days? Is the YouTube video the same as the DVD (being a cheapness lol)

Yep! See why it gets boring haha x


----------



## Scoobys mummy

Ooh I might give it a go!! Starting sw on thurs....


----------



## beth_terri

Scoobys mummy said:


> Ooh I might give it a go!! Starting sw on thurs....

Have you done sw before? It's good :thumbup:


----------



## Scoobys mummy

No but have been trying extra easy this week following a friends book. It seems 2 good to be true really,all that food! Well done on your loss,how long have you been at it?


----------



## beth_terri

I started in feb, but I've been stuck at this weight now for over a month!! Just lost my motivation and when I've been super good the weight hasn't shifted. Need to have a success express week I think to boost it! Xx


----------



## beth_terri

Ps I'd stop following it now, eat loads of crap until Thursday so you weigh extra heavy then when you have your first weigh in after a week on it properly you'll lose loads. I lost 7.5lbs my first week lol. X


----------



## Scoobys mummy

Lol! Good thinking! Can you answer me 1 question.
Do you have to get weighed in the same location every week (there's tons near me but hubby works for himself so I wouldn't be guaranteed making the same one every week.id feel more motivated if I could call anywhere to be weighed/meet


----------



## beth_terri

Scoobys mummy said:


> Lol! Good thinking! Can you answer me 1 question.
> Do you have to get weighed in the same location every week (there's tons near me but hubby works for himself so I wouldn't be guaranteed making the same one every week.id feel more motivated if I could call anywhere to be weighed/meet

No you don't, you can go to which ever meeting you like x


----------



## Twister

After reading this thread I am motivated to start it again. I did it for 5 days a couple of weeks ago then AF arrived so I had a break but never went back to it as I struggled to feel motivated. Think I need to invest in some hand weights though, the tins of chicken soup just ain't cutting it!

I'm starting it again from Monday, I've decided.


----------



## BabyBoyLove12

Hi ladies can I join in? :hugs:

I just started day one today and it kicked my ass! My legs felt like jelly after, but I managed to get through it. I also realized I need a better sports bra, because after the jumping jack my boobs had gotten out of the sports bra and were flubbing everywhere. My motivation currently is pictures I took of myself...sides, front and back, they are horrible! Hoping in 30 days I can have good enough results to share with everyone :)

I do have a question though, can I do level one for 30 days then move to two? I don't see myself being physically ready for level two anytime soon!


----------



## beth_terri

You can do it for as long as you feel you need to!! But youll be amazed how quickly you strengthen up from it x


----------



## BabyBoyLove12

Hopefully! I'm pretty out of shape and weak!


----------

